# Maine Conservation Corps - Volunteers needed - Fall, 2014



## billski (Aug 5, 2014)

I spent two days last week volunteering with the MCC.  We built bog  bridges, built rock steps, cleared corridors, trail rerouting and pulled  stumps.  Not near as difficult as you might imagine when you're with a  team of 6 and a competent leader.  We worked on the #4 Mountain trail  near Greenville.  It will actually become a real, sanctioned trail after  spending it's entire life as a fire-warden's trail.   I had a great  day.  Got some hiking in, worked up and down the mountain and met some  great college kids.  MCC is connected with Americorps.  I knew nothing  about trail building, and at my age, I was a bit concerned of what I  could accomplish.  I did feel however, that after all these years of  using the work of others at no cost to myself, it was time to give  back.  Here's a link to their main page. 
 while only August activities  are currently listed, there is a full slate of projects for the fall.   Maine is a lovely place to be in the fall.  Plus it feels good to give  back!


----------



## bigbog (Aug 6, 2014)

Good work billski!


----------



## billski (Aug 7, 2014)

Let's get more people out for just a day!  We use these trails all the time at no charge to us.  Most are maintained by volunteers.  You can't believe how appreciative they are for even just one day of help!


----------



## dlague (Aug 7, 2014)

billski said:


> Let's get more people out for just a day!  We use these trails all the time at no charge to us.  Most are maintained by volunteers.  You can't believe how appreciative they are for even just one day of help!



Nice idea!  But I have to say I have never used them.


----------



## billski (Aug 7, 2014)

You can do this anywhere, any state.  There are lots of groups looking for volunteers all over the country.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 18, 2014)

i neec volunter to take me their please.


----------

